# Another fake build for a Leopard Gecko



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

I saw a similar build a while back and thought I would give it a try but I wasn't going to make the same mistake as my other Fake leo build so this time I have made it that everything can be removed from the viv, nothing is built or stuck in there.




















Then I did some varnishing










I saw these in home bargains and thought they would look good and were exactly what I was looking for for the effect I wanted.











Then we did some arranging in how it would look before putting the top on viv.










Then we put the lights in and fixed the top on.










Forgot to mention the hot end is to the left of the photo with moist hide just about visible under the platform










With red light-- I sprinkled sand over the varnish to give more grip and to get the realistic look I wanted.


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

: victory:Nnow I think thats rather impressive; loving the fake plants and use of levels to give more space to move. You've defiently got the right idea of leopard gecko vivariums seem better with alittle :2thumb:


----------



## Ruffun (Apr 22, 2010)

What guide are you using for the fake rock?
I've been considering doing it


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Ruffun said:


> What guide are you using for the fake rock?
> I've been considering doing it


I not sure what you mean by what guide sorry ?


----------



## Kyukaji (Feb 23, 2009)

Ruffun said:


> What guide are you using for the fake rock?
> I've been considering doing it


there are a tonne of guides on youtube, try out some of becky wheelers she is really good ans explains in detail.



Welsh dragon said:


> I not sure what you mean by what guide sorry ?


i think he ment as whos guide did you follow to help you build your Fake rock


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

It was on here the one I fancied.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/235934-leopard-gecko-desert-rock-build.html


----------

